# all you pros out there about reels



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I have had all reels and rods that can be mentioned, but I was given a reel that was beaten near its death with bass fishing. when i use the clicker for no reversal or free spooling of the spool, it doesnt lock but slightly reverses when it should be locked. Can I just use the drag instead to hold tension while hooking a fish, or will it spin in reverse. Cant afford another reel. I do have a 11 footer, but am not going to use it for fresh water at potomac.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

comon guys someone has an answer


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

There is a great level of experience and intellect that frequents this board, (not me, BTW). 

Telepathy is a rare gift, and since no one has tried to help you, maybe you could provide a bit of a hint, maybe make and model of the reel?

Also ,you might want to post your question in the Open Forum, since this question has nothing to do with Rod/Plug/Rig building

My Best.

Blaine


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Sometimes I can have trouble expressing myself but I can see where the make and model of the reel would mean everything with regard to the original post. I also don't have a clue why an 11 ft. rod that isn't going to be used is even mentioned.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

If the reel in older the anti-reverse was not instant anti-reverse; the spool/handle would spin backwards first then lock up.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

use the drag man. the clicker is not designed to stop the spool from rolling. just to let you know when line is being taken. then thumb it, set hook, let loose and set your drag to desire. I'm guessing this is what youre wondering? sounds like you want to throw out bait and set the rod down and are trying to figure out how to keep the spool from letting line off? just use enough drag to keep the waves and wind from pulling out the line. ??? confused by your OP


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

If you've had every rod and reel that can be mentioned, why are you sticking with a bass reel that is near cardiac arrest?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

BAYFISHER said:


> I have had all reels and rods that can be mentioned....................................


I seriously doubt that!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

What!??


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

chriscustom said:


> What!??


Say no to drugs


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

been corrected. have been given three new reels.


----------

